# Feeling the need to say......



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

I promised an update on the Mazzer Royal (thanks again, gman!), and was intending to play with a it for a while till I was producing a consistent cup of espresso from my Europiccola. But, having only had it since Tuesday I have just produced a cup that is the nicest I have ever tasted outside of a professional place (and much, much better than most of those, too!). There is still a long upward curve of learning to go, but I am *loving* this machine.

(The only problem is that it was so good, it has left me craving another, but I have reached my limit for the morning. Still, not long till lunchtime. *Fingers drumming*)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Nyej said:


> (The only problem is that it was so good, it has left me craving another, but I have reached my limit for the morning. Still, not long till lunchtime. *Fingers drumming*)


This is exactly the prob I have its not a dependance but an uncontrollable desire to taste more and better (or as best you can) but knowing you should not have anymore for a certain amount of time etc. I posted somewhere about it I think, gosh we are sensible aren't we!!

More importantly glad to here it's just getting better and better, awesome stuff.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have that exact same problem with heroin.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

If your looking for better tasting heroin Dylan then your going about it all wrong mate, just a heads up


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a bloody great grinder, enjoy!!


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> its not a dependance but an uncontrollable desire to taste more and better [...] gosh we are sensible aren't we!!


We *can't *be addicts if we can control it (can we?!)........

Not at all like heroin, no siree, not at all. *No!*


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

What is a reasonable limit for number of expressos per day?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends - but when you start experiencing caffeine high - you know you've reached your limit.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

audio2 said:


> What is a reasonable limit for number of expressos per day?


http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/nutrition-and-healthy-eating/in-depth/caffeine/art-20045678


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

3 doubles for me.... Generally 2 back to back then another 30/60 mins later.

is this too sensible?

glad to hear you're loving the grinder


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

audio2 said:


> What is a reasonable limit for number of expressos per day?


n+1 where n is the number of espressos you've already had


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

or n-1, where n is the point at which heart palpitations commence and peripheral vision starts to fade


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> or n-1, where n is the point at which heart palpitations commence and peripheral vision starts to fade


Think type of negative thinking will make you weak!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

(n=tachycardia)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


>


Sorry, can't quite read that... gotta lay down.. back in a bit.... nurse!


----------

